# Xorg seg-fault [solved]

## Treborius

hallo, ich habe hier ein Problem mit X und komme nicht weiter

es geht um einen Geode LX, 

X hat mal wunderbar funktioniert, nun bekomme ich es nichtmehr zum laufen

wenn ich versuche X zu starten bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung :

```

AmdPciProbe: Probing for supported devices!

Unable to open /dev/cpu/0/msr: 2

Backtrace:

0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x50) [0xb78bc920]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

```

in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log steht eigentlich nix interessantes drin :

```

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (height too large for virtual size)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Printing probed modes for output default

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  3618.831] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  3618.832] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  3618.832] (II) GEODE(0): Output default connected

[  3618.832] (II) GEODE(0): Using fuzzy aspect match for initial modes

[  3618.832] (II) GEODE(0): Output default using initial mode 1024x768

[  3618.832] (II) GEODE(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  3618.832] (--) GEODE(0): Virtual size is 1024x1024 (pitch 0)

[  3618.832] (**) GEODE(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[  3618.832] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  3618.832] (**) GEODE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[  3618.832] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  3618.832] (**) GEODE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[  3618.833] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  3618.833] (**) GEODE(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

[  3618.833] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  3618.833] (**) GEODE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

[  3618.833] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  3618.833] (**) GEODE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

[  3618.833] (II) GEODE(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  3618.833] (==) GEODE(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  3618.833] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  3618.833] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  3618.834] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3618.836] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3618.836]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3618.836]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3618.836] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[  3618.836] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[  3618.837] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[  3618.838] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3618.838]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.5.0

[  3618.838]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[  3618.838] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  3618.838] (II) Unloading vesa

[  3618.838] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  3618.838] (II) Unloading fbdev

[  3618.838] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[  3618.838] (II) Unloading fbdevhw

[  3618.839]

[  3618.839] Backtrace:

[  3618.840] 0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x50) [0xb78bc920]

[  3618.840]

[  3618.841] Segmentation fault at address (nil)

[  3618.841]

Fatal server error:

[  3618.841] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[  3618.842]

[  3618.842]

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[  3618.842] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  3618.843]

[  3618.844] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Das sagt mir erstmal nur, das bis zum Segmentation fault alles wunderbar läuft, 

ein strace auf die ganze Sache lieferte mir dann das

```

open("/sys/class/pci_bus/0000:00/legacy_mem", O_RDWR|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/dev/mem", O_RDWR|O_CLOEXEC)      = 7

mmap2(NULL, 65536, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 7, 0xa0) = 0xb7009000

close(7)                                = 0

--- SIGSEGV {si_signo=SIGSEGV, si_code=SEGV_MAPERR, si_addr=0} ---

```

ich tippe ja darauf, das die datei "/sys/class/pci_bus/0000:00/legacy_mem" existieren sollte

(tut sie nämlich nicht) und ich irgendwas im kernel vergessen hab

jemand ne ahnung wie ich weiter vorgehen sollte? google hat mir irgendwie nix gebracht ...

```

Portage 2.1.10.65 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.0.6-gentoo-alix i586)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-alix-i586-Geode-TM-_Integrated_Processor_by_AMD_PCS-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 07 Aug 2012 22:00:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-

release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-

rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/var/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-f

etch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans user

fetch"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --

human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/var/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

...

```

Vielleicht ist es ja ein total dummer denkfehler meinerseits   :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke im Vorraus

Treb

----------

## Treborius

bin erstmal auf vesa umgestiegen

----------

